# كل الروابط التي تخص برنامج اللاند في المنتدي



## الشوبكي اس (16 مايو 2009)

لتسهيل البحث علي الاعضاء قررت ان اجمع الروابط التي تهم برامج اللاند

اولا التحميل

*Autodesk Land Desktop 2009* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t95965.html


ثانيا الشرح والاستفسارات

*:28:اليكم اكبر تؤليفة لتعليم برنامج اللاند* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97799.html​ 

*:28:تعلم حساب الكميات بواسطة برنامج land بالعربى وبالتفصيل* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92179.html​ 
دروس فلاشية لتعليم
Autodesk Land Desktop
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t127355.html*​ 


*تعليم مرئي ومسموع لبرنامج Land* 
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t48549.html*​ 


*شرح برنامج اوتوديسك لاند دسكتوب* 
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t76528.html*​ 


*لكل من يريد تعلم اللاند شرح من الصفر للأحتراف كل شي*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t54627.html*​ 


*كتاب بالعربي في اللاند واللي ما يشتري.*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t96361.html*​ 

*تااابع بقية دروس اللاند بالصوت والصورة بإشراف م.فواز العنسي*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t79062.html*​ 


*استخدام الصور الجوية في برنامج land Development* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t100956.html​ 


*شرح برنامج اوتوديسك لاند دسكتوب* ​ 
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t76528.html*​ 



*دروس اللاند صوت وصورة باستخدام الميزان البسيط*

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t90555.html*​





*روابط ممتازه لمحاضرات المهندس فواز في شرح اللاند* 

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t60708.html*​





*شرح 116 صفحة عن اللاند* 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t133856.html​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (16 مايو 2009)

جميل جدا اخي الكريم
ومعا نحوالتخصصيه في المواضيع 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## garary (16 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## الشوبكي اس (17 مايو 2009)

ارجو من كل من يستفاد من هذه الصفحه ان يضيف رد حتي تكون دائما في اول صفحه


----------



## الشوبكي اس (18 مايو 2009)

*مفاجأة : حمل AutoCAD Land Desktop 2009 بالسيريال ..مفاجأة طبعاً* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t117327.html


----------



## الشوبكي اس (19 مايو 2009)

حمل AutoCAD Land Desktop 2009 بالسيريال ..مفاجأة طبعاً 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t117327.html


----------



## babankarey (19 مايو 2009)

* غفرالله لك ولوالديك وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء مشكووور يا اخ العزيز
*


----------



## الشوبكي اس (22 مايو 2009)

*مفاجاة : روابط جديدة لبرنامج Autocad land Deaktop 2006* 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t134433.html


----------



## الشوبكي اس (23 مايو 2009)

*افضل شرح لبرنامج الاند ديسك توب* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t134911.html


----------



## الشوبكي اس (24 مايو 2009)

*مفاجأة : حمل AutoCAD Land Desktop 2009 بالسيريال ..مفاجأة طبعاً 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t117327.html*​


----------



## وليد يوسف رميح (24 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا على الجهد المبذول في تجميع الروابط و عمل الموضوع.


----------



## الشوبكي اس (24 مايو 2009)

وليد يوسف رميح قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا على الجهد المبذول في تجميع الروابط و عمل الموضوع.


 
بارك الله فينا وفيك وشكرا علي المرور


----------



## الشوبكي اس (26 مايو 2009)

autodesk land LT
DOWN LOAD

تحميل برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop v2008 SP2

http://www.filefactory.com/file/cb92fd/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/42e278/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/d23080/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/92c763/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/0a6439/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/35ad28/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/fa54aa/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/c23701/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/9a882f/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/cf8d2d/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/87157f/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/8f9e2b/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/1fb36d/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/069ccc/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b8eee5/ 
Password : freshwap.net


----------



## الشوبكي اس (26 مايو 2009)

Autodesk Land Desktop 2007 full

http://www.mininova.org/tor/1454574

keygen for Autodesk land 2007

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t118271.html


----------



## الهندسي 80 (27 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ،ووينك من زمان


----------



## الشوبكي اس (27 مايو 2009)

الهندسي 80 قال:


> بارك الله فيك ،ووينك من زمان


بارك الله فينا وفيك
شكرا علي المرور


----------



## الشوبكي اس (27 مايو 2009)

الهندسي 80 قال:


> بارك الله فيك ،ووينك من زمان


 
بارك الله فينا وفيك وشكرا علي المرور


----------



## الشوبكي اس (28 مايو 2009)

مقطع فيديو لشرح اللاند

http://rapidshare.com/files/134614574/SAMEH_LAND.zip.html


----------



## الشوبكي اس (28 مايو 2009)

*تعليم مرئي ومسموع لبرنامج Land* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t48549.html


----------



## alboush (1 يونيو 2009)

الاخ الكريم جزاك الله خيراً وبانتظار كل جديد


----------



## الشوبكي اس (2 يونيو 2009)

*Land Desktop 2006 Arabic Tutorials Tutorial.pdf*

http://www.4shared.com/file/42416612/322d8503/Land_Desktop_2006_Arabic_Tutorials_Tutorial.html?s=1


----------



## الشوبكي اس (2 يونيو 2009)

AutoCAD Land Desktop 2009 ISO
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t136802.html


----------



## محمدسندباد (29 يونيو 2009)

موضوع يستحق التقدير شكرا لكل من ساهم فية


----------



## mohanad_palmyra (29 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير ...........


----------



## الشوبكي اس (9 أغسطس 2009)

محمدسندباد قال:


> موضوع يستحق التقدير شكرا لكل من ساهم فية


 
العفو اخي
لا شكر علي واجب


----------



## بسيم85 (9 أغسطس 2009)

فكرتك ممتازة يا زميل شوبكي اس ... الله يعطيك العافية 
وأنا بقترح على الإدارة إنو تثبت هالموضوع عالصفحة الأولى لأنو البرنامج مهم كتير​


----------



## محمد كردية (7 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا خاص لكل المهتمين


----------



## ابوالعباس عبدالله (7 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا علي الجهد الرائع


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*الملف عبارة عن فيديو ووثائق توكد بشارة الانجيل والتوراة بسيدنا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم **وقبل التحميل نسـألكم الدعاء لنا ولامي وابي بالمغفرة وسائر المسلمين** وجزاكم الله خيرا وتقبل الله منا الصيا م والقيام وصالح الاعمال*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/129154596/a697e1e8/_______.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/129594299/6d0645eb/______.html*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل وليد محمد عطية :
لاحظت فى الفترة الأخيرة أنك وضعت فى مواضيع مختلفة روابط لملفات تخص مقارنة الاديان
واحب ان أذكرك بقول السلف عموما انه
لا يجوز للعوام قراءة مواضيع وكتب مقارنة الاديان
إلا من بعد أن يحصلوا نصيبا جيدا من العلم الشرعى
هذا مهم جدا حتى لا تثار فى اذهانهم شبهات لا يستطيعوا الرد عليها بدون علم
ولأن معرفة العقيدة الصحيحة هى اول خطوة لمناقشة مادونها من العقائد
فأخشى أن يقرأ البعض نصوصا من الكتب المقدسة عند الديانات الإخرى فلا يعرفوا كيف ينزلوها منزلها الصحيح
وكم من اناس حدث لهم وإمتلأت رؤوسهم شبهات والمحظوظ منهم من قيض الله له مسلما عنده علم فأزال الشبهات
_فالعلم الشرعى أولا يا أخى_
فكم رأينا من لا يحسن الكتابة باللغة العربية فضلا عن عدم معرفته بعقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة
ثم يتصدى لمحاورة القوم أو مناظرتهم فى منتدياتهم وتكون النتائج مؤسفة لا لضعف الإسلام
ولكن للجهل الشديد للمحاور بالعقيدة الصحيحة ومواطن العوار فى العقائد الفاسدة !!! والله المستعان
_فالعلم الشرعى أولا يا أخى_

فكم مسلم يعرف دلائل نبوة النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم (التى تكاد تصل للالف دليل)
حتى يعرف بشارات التوراة والإنجيل بسيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم التى طمسوا معظمها وغيروا فيها
ليسهل لهم تاويل النصوص كما يريدون ويصرفوها عن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى غيره
فأيهما أولى ان يعرف المسلم اولا ؟؟؟

فالحديث له شجون ولا يتسع له المقام هاهنا

والله المستعان

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م. / أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## الشوبكي اس (10 سبتمبر 2009)

شرح متكامل للاند 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t57009.html


----------



## الشوبكي اس (10 سبتمبر 2009)

سؤال عملي عن تصميم طريق بالأوتوكاد لاند 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t119667.html


----------



## علي قاسم البغدادي (27 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم احبتي الاعزاء
لديه بعض الاسئله ارجوا ان امكن الاجابه عليها
1- كيف استطيع ان اقوم بحسابات التعديل ولتسويه القطع والدفن في حالة اجراء رفع مساحي لمساحه من الارض وكيف يمكن ان اضع قيم القطع والدفن على المساحه التي اجري المسح الطوبغرافي لها وما هي افضل الامور لاجراء مثل هكذا عمل بحيث استطيع الحصول على افضل قيم للقطع والدفن عند العمل بكلف اقتصاديه عاليه
2- هل ان برنامج الاند دسك توب يمكن ان يعمل كبرنامج gisوهل توجد مواد تعليميه في هذا المجال
3- هل من الممكن رسم المقطع الطولي بحيث تحدد المسافات والمناسيب عند مناطق الانكسار للمقطع.
4- هل ان برنامج الاند دسك توب هو الافضل في برامج تصميم الطرق ورسم المقاطع وماهو التعريف الافضل لهذا البرنامج

ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير
اخوكم البغدادي​


----------



## رجب سالم عبدالجواد (24 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ezy_sh (25 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم*​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (25 فبراير 2010)

مشكور يا اخى الفاضل


----------



## bluei (25 فبراير 2010)

يسلمو يعطيك العافية


----------



## براء فارس (4 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## بسيم85 (4 مارس 2010)

مشكور .. الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## المساح10 (4 مارس 2010)

الف الف شكر 
ولانملك الا ان نقول جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abedodeh (4 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير وهناك 4 دروس فيديو قمت بتزيلها سابقا يمكن وضعها هنا ايضا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

*




*​


----------



## المهندس رحم (18 أبريل 2010)

*مجهود رائع ونتمنى أن يتكرر لباقي المواضيع 
كان تكون صفحة لروابط تعليم اجهزة التوتل ستيشن وصفحة لروابط تعليم الجي بي أس وهكذا
زيادة في التسهيل والبحث عن المواضيع 
مع اخلص التحايا*


----------



## رسول الغربي100 (30 مارس 2011)

ارجوا لمن يعرف شرح اللاند بواسطة الميزان البسيط ان يظعه لان الرابط الخاص بدلك لا يعمل ...........مع الشكر الجزيل.


----------



## noor-noor (25 يونيو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المساح محمد (27 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس 2222 (27 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## مهندس مساحه200 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## كبل (1 يناير 2012)

والله روعة ياهندسة شكرا​


----------



## مهندس صغنون (4 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (4 يناير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=133991&page=5#ixzz1iWOj0xgS

​*=== (( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد )) ===*


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (7 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً​


----------

